# Special License for Goannas?



## Scuffling (Dec 23, 2012)

Ive been thinking of getting a Gillens Monitor for some time now, but Im not sure if I need a special license or not. I cant seem to find anything about it either.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to APS scuffling. If you can let us know where you are we can probably give you the info you require.


----------



## sharky (Dec 23, 2012)

^Agree, differents states, different rules


----------



## Scuffling (Dec 23, 2012)

Oops my bad. Im in Queensland


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 23, 2012)

No, on a class 1 you can keep them.

- - - Updated - - -

Whoops didn't see that post sorry, my post is in regards to NSW. I have no idea for QLD but would imagine that they are also class 1.


----------



## Scuffling (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for that  I would assume that it is the same but I shall do a little more research just to on the safe side.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 23, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> No, on a class 1 you can keep them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Whoops didn't see that post sorry, my post is in regards to NSW. I have no idea for QLD but would imagine that they are also class 1.



In QLD im pretty sure u can keep anything on a basic licence, including lace monitors and perenties, which i think should be changed.
Not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, you can keep them on the standard Recreational Wildlife Licence.

Nothing wrong with the licencing situation in QLD.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont think theres anything wrong with it, but it allows newbies to buy potentially dangerous animals as there first reptile, and id imagine alot of those that do buy dangerous reps dont even know how dangerous they can be due to lack of research etc.
Just my opinion tho.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 24, 2012)

After seeing pics on here of the damage a lacie can inflict when it mistakes a hand for a food item, I really think large monitors should not be a basic species animal, I know they are specialist permit in SA. Not sure about Gillens though.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Over regulation and Nanny-States are NOT what we need, but thanks for your opinions  

People being responsible for their own actions, rather than relying on some bureaucrats uneducated choice... Now there's a novel thought to take into 2013 

Educate, don't legislate.....

Given that the OP's question, relating to QLD - not SA, NSW or any other State or Territory - has been answered I guess this thread can be closed?


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 24, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Given that the OP's question, relating to QLD - not SA, NSW or any other State or Territory - has been answered I guess this thread can be closed?


just curious , why should it be closed just because they've been given an answer , and your the one talking about nanny states then wanting threads closed isnt that being a nanny


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 24, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> just curious , why should it be closed just because they've been given an answer , and your the one talking about nanny states then wanting threads closed isnt that being a nanny



Did you fail to see that I raised it as a question, not as a statement? Guess so.... lol

I'm not sure what, if anything, of value can be added to further embellish the answer to the original question? Sort of akin to having a 5 page thread about "Does the Sun rise in the East each morning?" :lol:


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 24, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Over regulation and Nanny-States are NOT what we need, but thanks for your opinions
> 
> People being responsible for their own actions, rather than relying on some bureaucrats uneducated choice... Now there's a novel thought to take into 2013
> 
> ...



Whilst I agree nanny states are not what we need there needs to be some safeguards in place to stop the type of idiot that has a little bit of spare cash and goes out and buys a potentially dangerous ( not just to his/her self) animal just because it looks cool etc. Just look at the mess in the US where in some states you can buy just about anything, surely we don't want to go down this road?


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 24, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Sort of akin to having a 5 page thread about "Does the Sun rise in the East each morning?" :lol:


now THAT deserves a "like"


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

In your profile clearly states you are in Qld I do not keep gilians monitors but do own a lace monitor at that time you did not have to have a special licence a basic reptile licence was all I needed as far as I know the rules and regulations have not changed if in doubt just call your local department that supplies qld reptile licences/permits


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 24, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Whilst I agree nanny states are not what we need there needs to be some safeguards in place to stop the type of idiot that has a little bit of spare cash and goes out and buys a potentially dangerous ( not just to his/her self) animal just because it looks cool etc. Just look at the mess in the US where in some states you can buy just about anything, surely we don't want to go down this road?



I hear what you are saying, but QLD licencing laws have been in place for many years and we simply don't have those problems you raise to the same extent as the US. Just because it has happened to them (The laws in the US are vastly different to ours in any case) doesn't mean it's going to happen to us. 

We're not going down that road - we're already there, and we made it without crashing into anything... We should drink to that! :lol:


----------

